# Suggestions? - Training her human



## ardentlysurreal (Jun 15, 2011)

Scratch the door. Let out. Scratch the door in 10 minutes. Let in. Scratch the door. Let out. Scratch the door in 10 minutes. Let in. Scratch the door. Let out. Scratch the door in 10 minutes. Let in. Scratch the door. Let out. Scratch the door in 10 minutes. Let in. Scratch the door. Let out. Scratch the door in 10 minutes. Let in. Scratch the door. Let out. Scratch the door in 10 minutes. Let in.......................!


My V practically has me trained... She doesn't whimper when she wants outside like dogs that are afraid of using the bathroom in the house; nope, she scratches the door and goes out to play, then might use the bathroom while she's out there...

She is also the herder of the family. She wakes me up to feed her and the cats at 6am every morning.

Lastly, she has terrible manners and doesn't seem to understand that a new visitor DOESN'T want to get jumped on (no matter how many times we holler at her, or knee her when she tries to get up on us, or feed her treats, or give her commands)... She just gets so hyper and she has no power over that brain of hers.


I have ADHD (as well as my son) and my V seems to have the same hyperactivity issues and attention span that we d.... Hey look, a squirrel!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you ever thought of installing a dog door? We have one in the middle of the front door and the dogs have the front yard.

Guests and deliveries all come to the back door. Sign at the front gate tells visitors to come around.

Works for us. Good luck.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

arden-it's AVS-attention VIZSLA syndrome starts for us when the pup comes home


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Something I learned from obedience school, was to leave some treats otuside in your mailbox if you knwo people are coming over. Have them come in and make sure they make your pup sit down and stay until they give them the treat or show any affection. It has worked quite well for Lui.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I get something similar but if I suspect he's only pulling my leg I give him a bone or kong and send him to his place....Oh, he chewed his place so today I let him have his bone on a rug in the corner of the kitchen :-\


----------

